# What would you like to see made for a TT



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

have you ever thought of something you would buy for tt if it existed ?, 
i always wanted to see a single gauge pod on the Apiller that looked like it came from factory with factory apiller material... 
sorta like the 42DraftDesign ones for the mk4 golf/gti/jetta
just for those guys that dont want to lose a air vent or their ashtray








what about you?


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Aftermarket hard top for us roadster people.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

there is a hardtop oem one you know right ?
it was never offered here, but it can be obtained from europe.... a bit pricey .. but then so would an aftermarket one










_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 5:33 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I wouldn't mind a rear windscreen wiper as water and snow tens to stay due to the angle of the glass. However I would imagine if they did have it would be a common mod to remove them.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Hubs drilled - 5x112 or 114
Close ratio manual steering rack
An affordable one piece 3" downpipe
A VWMS shifter that would fit in console
Replacement head light lenses, not the whole assembly


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (TToxic)*

x2 on the AFTERMARKET hardtop cover since the OE one is so "uber unobtainable" stateside. 
Would also like to see ebrake covers stateside. 
close ratio rack would def. be nice too as mentioned. 
Sure I could think of a few more things too...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

osir makes a ebrake cover..


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_osir makes a ebrake cover..

based on his mods i think he may know that...but osir is overseas usually.


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*

a rear windshield wiper.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (redTTalms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redTTalms* »_a rear windshield wiper.

This would be so unbelievably fugly.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_osir makes a ebrake cover..

Yes...this I do know...since I do have several OSIR bits. However, I'm talking a suede, alcantara or leather option. Again...they are offered overseas as well, but not here stateside that I've seen yet. 
Not interested in the OSIR carbon one...its a bit too much for my taste. 
Would like to replace the shift boot and ebrake with the same "style" boot...maybe with red and silver stitching, like the TT symbol. (I have it pictured in my head







) 
Joe


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

i really prefer if it has an automated convertible top like merc slr.. will be awesome


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (BigBlackTiTTy)*

A button you can push that transforms the Mild Mannered TT into an R8 5.2


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RabbitGTDguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitGTDguy* »_
Yes...this I do know...since I do have several OSIR bits. However, I'm talking a suede, alcantara or leather option. Again...they are offered overseas as well, but not here stateside that I've seen yet. 


You can get the factory quattro Sport e-brake cover.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (edgy)*

i agree on the hardtop - if we had one that looked like this....I'd fork up the dough
otherwise i'd like to see a rear diffuser -- oh I will


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_
Replacement head light lenses, not the whole assembly









This, and an attractive aftermarket smoked tail light option...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
You can get the factory quattro Sport e-brake cover.

don't happen to have a P/N for it do you?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_i agree on the hardtop - if we had one that looked like this....I'd fork up the dough

They have those - they are called coupes


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
They have those - they are called coupes
















there's nothing but *******s on this forum


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krissrock)*

rofl


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RabbitGTDguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitGTDguy* »_
don't happen to have a P/N for it do you?

8N0711463H25M
As for my wish, how about some nice aftermarket headlights and taillights with LEDs... that look factory, and don't make me want to barf or slap a foreigner.


_Modified by edgy at 7:10 PM 2/16/2010_


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (BigBlackTiTTy)*

A 3.0 TDI! With a few mods: 40MPG, 300WHP, AWD TDI =


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jbrehm)*

Better clusters.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
8N0711463H25M
As for my wish, how about some nice aftermarket headlights and taillights with LEDs... that look factory, and don't make me want to barf or slap a foreigner.

_Modified by edgy at 7:10 PM 2/16/2010_

Second that one....
and reclaim my request for an AFFORDABLE ebrake boot ...
Ouch...190-230+ is the price range on the QuattroSport boot for the ebrake. No thanks!
Joe



_Modified by RabbitGTDguy at 10:23 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (BigBlackTiTTy)*

- HUD
- easy-made rear seat delete (that doesn't cost $1400)
- gated shifterplate
- Boost gauge, Haldex display (mirrors better instrument cluster comment) and adjustability (a la STi)
- better seats
- sportier suspension and more robust powertrain (mediocre suspension/AWD, small brakes, and dinky power totally neutered the TT and gave it the hairdresser's car stigma) - Audi officially dropped the ball on this one, you can tell almost all of the car's development money went toward looks, 180, 225, or 250hp? Really? When the most similar car, the DSM (~turbo AWD coupe) had about that ten years earlier?
As a PS, I'd also like to say that Audi and VW have some of the lowest selection of dealer/OEM performance products I have EVER seen...its all monster mats and cargo holddowns and iPod connectors and crap like that...Audi talks a big game of motorsports and has been winning in various forms of racing *for-ever*, but I cannot buy a f*****g rings boost gauge or get some real upgrades? I don't want a $75 golf jacket, give me a friggin Quattro GmbH BBK or a downpipe or something for actual performance










_Modified by l88m22vette at 9:37 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_have you ever thought of something you would buy for tt if it existed ?, 
i always wanted to see a single gauge pod on the Apiller that looked like it came from factory with factory apiller material... 
sorta like the 42DraftDesign ones for the mk4 golf/gti/jetta
just for those guys that dont want to lose a air vent or their ashtray








what about you?


X2
They would just have to avoid blocking the vent the defrosts the driver side window.


_Modified by jt932 at 7:39 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
8N0711463H25M
As for my wish, how about some nice aftermarket headlights and taillights with LEDs... that look factory, and don't make me want to barf or slap a foreigner.

_Modified by edgy at 7:10 PM 2/16/2010_















LMAO ,,, thats exactly what i think too... i wish we had other alternatives to headlights .. like the mk4 mk3 mk2 , even the b6 a4 have headlight options ...
personally if i had the money id be all over the euro ones, just because they have a city light , and dont have stupid orange marker. i like the orange signal strip. but what would be cool is if something oem looking like bens headlights.. but with the foglight already a made turnsignal, also to have the city lights in the highbeams , and no @ss [email protected] price,
a better seat delete that doesnt cost 1400 woul be nice too ,,maybe instead of the stupid mesh net ,,, it could be just nothing, and a nice bar going across the middle ala a stress bar or something, and where the seat bottoms be, there a equal level as the trunk .so it just look like the trunk floor is extended..or a cubby hole or somthing in there.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jt932)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jt932* »_

X2
They would just have to avoid blocking the vent the defrosts the driver side window.

_Modified by jt932 at 7:39 PM 2-16-2010_

ya i actually looked into making something custom a few years ago, where i was going to use a toyota supra apiller single pod, get some headliner or material from a written off tt, (because new from dealer is mind blowing expensive $$$) and wrap the pod into the oem one with some glue spray, .. buti just never got around to it,, i had the supra pod too. they are like 30bux,, and it actually doesnt block that little vent to defrost the driver window at all.. and you could technically run the wires through that vent, but in all honesty you could run them through the apiller to the lower dash... and it would look fresh but i just never got around to getting the fabric to match , and sold the pod.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
- gated shifterplate

This exists now, let me find the link...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (Murderface)*

omgomgomg


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (l88m22vette)*

Found it, spent a while digging up the thread:
http://www.metal-designer.de/p...id=34


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

OK THATS WICKED .....!!! 
link for where to buy !


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_OK THATS WICKED .....!!! 
link for where to buy !

http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks !


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

no 6 speed love


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Found it, spent a while digging up the thread:
http://www.metal-designer.de/p...id=34









It certainly looks cool, but don't gated shifters low you down...
Not what I would consider the hardest part in the world to machine - I'm sure someone will have a 6spd version in no time.


_Modified by edgy at 10:21 PM 2/16/2010_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (edgy)*

there's more to that than just the gate. The mechanism under the gate would have to be changed as well. and if u didn't notice, the whole shift handle (bar) is different as well..
does look cool. but i wonder how it would work with short shifters...just about everyone has one of those already


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (Murderface)*

I have to say, that looks really good, its better than the one I pictured (I like the new shifter assy too, it looks better than OEM). I'm going to contact the company to see if they have a 6spd version (or plans for one)


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Found it, spent a while digging up the thread:
http://www.metal-designer.de/p...id=34









I cant find it in 6 speed : ( can someone make this in the US. for 6 speed and maybe alittle cheaper . . . i'll Pre-buy!!


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
ya i actually looked into making something custom a few years ago, where i was going to use a toyota supra apiller single pod, get some headliner or material from a written off tt, (because new from dealer is mind blowing expensive $$$) and wrap the pod into the oem one with some glue spray, .. buti just never got around to it,, i had the supra pod too. they are like 30bux,, and it actually doesnt block that little vent to defrost the driver window at all.. and you could technically run the wires through that vent, but in all honesty you could run them through the apiller to the lower dash... and it would look fresh but i just never got around to getting the fabric to match , and sold the pod. 


I sent 42dd an e-mail awhile back and they seemed like they were intrested in makeing one but they were backed up with too much other stuff.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jt932)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jt932* »_

I sent 42dd an e-mail awhile back and they seemed like they were intrested in makeing one but they were backed up with too much other stuff.










oh thats too bad, i would totally be all over one. they need to make a perfect match gauge line too , for our car. kinda like the newsouth perfect led match for the mk4.....


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (BigBlackTiTTy)*

This is the 6 speed vers. from the same people, but its in the UK. . . Please someone make this in the US!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jason bouchard)*

Looks really good with the factory shifter ring around it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)

put me down for one !!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jason bouchard)*

Heya Jay, could you post up a link to where you can buy the 6spd version? Seeing that with the factory trim ring sold it for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (l88m22vette)*

agreed...looks hot with the ring on it...

eehhhhh i wonder if u have to use their knob? I'm kinda fond of my OSIR one


_Modified by Krissrock at 10:47 AM 2/19/2010_


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (Krissrock)*

this guy posted it on the UK tt site here is links for all info, he seems like hes not interested in shipping or anything to the States as ive contacted him more then once : ( 
http://www.metal-designer.de/p...id=34 
here is the 7 or so page discussion on the 5 and 6 speed vers. with the guy who makes them(the one thats being a Dick and not responding) and also another guy (Charlie )who seems very nice and it fabricating a 5 and 6 speed version that will fit under the ring FOR CHEAPER. . . Also Charlie stated that he has No problem shipping to The U.S. 
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...60807 
if your interested then post in that forum to drum up support to get it MADE


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_this guy posted it on the UK tt site here is links for all info, he seems like hes not interested in shipping or anything to the States as ive contacted him more then once : ( 


Relax... In his last post in the thread on the UK site he said he can "deliver worldwide".


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

wow , that looks really good with the oem ring. very cool. 
charlie ...thats prolly form charlie from tt spareparts. ive never dealt with him. but i hear hes good $hit, ben bought something from him i think and said he was great to deal with.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jason bouchard)*

I also contacted Charlie, and made it VERY clear I wanted one










_Modified by l88m22vette at 6:22 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
Relax... In his last post in the thread on the UK site he said he can "deliver worldwide".

You misunderstood . . . Charlie is a good guy who is working on fabbing up everything. hes from the UK. and has no problem shipping worldwide. 
The GERMAN company Metal-Designer (who has it all ready to ship) has been ignoring me about shipping. . . and generally not interested in U.S. business 
Read more carefully.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Jay, I saw that Charlie is looking to produce some within a month or so, can you ask him to keep us in mind when he gets the thing into production (post here, a link or info or something)
















Yes Charlie is definitely down for U.S shipping/ordering. Seems like a Really great guy and Yes he is the same guy from Spares ( http://www.ttspares.com/store/ )
He said the prices will be better then Metal-Designer's prices too. . . 
SO its a win win situation with Charlie











_Modified by jason bouchard at 7:22 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jason bouchard)*

The only thing that's 'meh' IMO is the height, it doesn't look like its on the stock console support but instead looks built-up, or something...yes/no?


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have read the thread but am a bit confused...
can we order this?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_
You misunderstood . . . Charlie is a good guy who is working on fabbing up everything. hes from the UK. and has no problem shipping worldwide. 
The GERMAN company Metal-Designer (who has it all ready to ship) has been ignoring me about shipping. . . and generally not interested in U.S. business 
*Read more carefully.* 

Take your own advice. Obviously reading comprehension>you








http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...79478


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
Take your own advice. Obviously reading comprehension>you








http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...79478

he may have said that on the forum but i got a diff msg Then that. . . Like I said Ive been talking to them for a while. . . 
So Reading and Doing are two diff things . . . 
Anyway, back to the issue at hand. . . Lets get these 6 speed shifters done and ready to buy !! they look great and im sure charlies vers. will be just as good if not better! 

_Modified by jason bouchard at 8:31 PM 2-19-2010_


_Modified by jason bouchard at 8:32 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jason bouchard)*

i love the gated shifter, but NOT if the metal gate is super thin. it looks almost paper thin, and the "webs" inbetween the gear sports are like paper thin, i can just see them bending.
id like to see the metal gate part like at LEAST 1/8in thick, preferably like .25in.. thats just me


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

That shift gate would look better in CF.
That hard top for the roadster looks terrible. The blind spots are ridiculous.
smoked Led tails, already done. Check eBayDe. 
As for some nice oem headlights with with LEDs, also been done. If your willing to make em.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (warranty225cpe)*

how about a hood with a hole in it?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Lol, dik! Yeah hole in the hood has been done. My new hood should be here by the 1st.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (warranty225cpe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warranty225cpe* »_
smoked Led tails, already done. Check eBayDe. 


They look lame should of kept the original design lights in LED like mine


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (warranty225cpe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warranty225cpe* »_smoked Led tails, already done. Check eBayDe. 

The Dectane lights? They started off strong, but they pretty much look like crap. I like how they tried to emulate the more recent factory LED tails, but they still managed to make them look lame. Bleh.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think they look good


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: What would you like to see made for a TT (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_This is the 6 speed vers. from the same people, but its in the UK. . . Please someone make this in the US!!










Yeah this would be a lot more desireable if it had thicker sheet metal like the R8 version.. somethin a solid 1/8th inch thick would prob be legit


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (warranty225cpe)*

look like the belong on a lexus..
sorry but i think they are uggggg..... to each their own. 
shift gate looked good at first,, but i actually just like the shift knob by itself.. i think the rubber boot is an original peice on its own,,


----------

